# Something woke me up...



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

Extra early. Don't know what it was, maybe a change in air pressure? I don't know, the air jsut "felt strange" or diffrent or something. I lay there trying to figure out what had woken me up, can't figure it out. It is strangly warm here, in the 40's outside so maybe that's it. Took a lantern and went outside around the house just incase it was somethign outside that woke me. Nada. Oh well. Can't get back to sleep now.


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2012)

I've had this happen before as well. _Something_ woke me up, but could not determine what it was. No recently, but it's happened before.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Could be the pressure. When I wake up I can tell that it has snowed. The air feels diffrent because of the snow on the roof it is a cosy feeling.


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

It's good that you went looking to see if anything was wrong. Those "feelings" can save your life if something really has happened - like a fire broke out downstairs or someone is trying to get into the house.


----------



## EasyDay (Aug 28, 2004)

Strange feelings should never be ignored. Your subconscious is wide awake while you're sleeping. If something wakes me up that I can't identify right away, the first thing I do is grab my pistol before leaving my bedroom to check it out... just in case.


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

How do you feel now?

I am a strong believer in 'ill winds".
There have been days when it just didn't feel right. Beautiful sun and warm breezes, but it was just wrong.... I stay home on those days.

When I drove a cab in the city (nightshift) I would not go out when I felt the 'ill winds'.

I can't describe what I mean in any way..


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

For me it was a stuffy nose and the need to throw up....I didn't delay in getting out of bed either.


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

I don't know what I feel, nothing bad really, just 'diffrent'. Like my gut instinct was being tickled. Its bright, sunny, and WARM out. DH is wearing shorts today...But the feeling doesn't feel bad. Not sure how to explain it. i always listen to my gut, I jsut don't get what my gut is telling me today lol


----------



## WildernesFamily (Mar 11, 2006)

I hope you get to feeling better.

Your post reminded me that something woke my hubby up the other night. He heard something upstairs.. then heard it again a few seconds later, like something dropping on the floor. He woke me up to listen as well. I fell back asleep before the next one came, but he heard it again.

Turns out our little guy (7) went to bed with a bunch of his matchbox cars, and they were falling off his bed (and onto the hardwood flooring) when he moved around in his sleep.


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2012)

NickieL said:


> I don't know what I feel, nothing bad really, just 'diffrent'.


 Yep. Just "something." Not a bad dream. Just something that said "wake up!" I go from sound asleep to wide awake instantly. Most especially if I think whatever it might be is in my kid's room.

I once went slowly around the outside of my house in the dark with a shotgun because _something_ had just done this to me and I had already eliminated any possibility of whatever it was being inside. Never did find anything. Weather was calm so it wasn't like it is sometimes when it's threatening stormy weather and the air pressure changes. 

Really annoying.


----------



## rags57078 (Jun 11, 2011)

NickieL said:


> I don't know what I feel, nothing bad really, just 'diffrent'. Like my gut instinct was being tickled. Its bright, sunny, and WARM out. DH is wearing shorts today...But the feeling doesn't feel bad. Not sure how to explain it. i always listen to my gut, I jsut don't get what my gut is telling me today lol


gas bubble LOL

I had a dang noise wake me up ( alarm clock )


----------



## Pam6 (Apr 9, 2009)

Ok, I would not have gone OUTSIDE of my house to look around in the dark with only a lantern!! I am a wimp I guess! I am glad everything was alright and that you did not find anything amiss!


----------



## Aintlifegrand (Jun 3, 2005)

When I lived in Alaska and I got that wake up for no known reason we would have an earthquake shortly after.. something just seemed different in the air to me.. and then the quake would come..


----------



## JuliaAnn (Dec 7, 2004)

I know the feeling, and it's always good to heed it. Once when dh was driving long haul up to Montana and was gone I woke up in the middle of the night with a terrible feeling that something was very wrong. I lay still and listened and didn't hear anything at all. The house was so quiet I could hear the clock ticking in the den at the other end of the house. But I had this terrible feeling that was too strong to ignore. I finally got up, got my .357, and went through the house in the dark. Nothing. Watched outside for a while and saw nothing so I slipped out the back door in the dark and made my way around the house and barn, etc (we all need to know our property sufficiently so we can walk around it in the dark with no supplemental lighting!) and again, nothing. Once back inside I started worrying if my dh was ok, so at 3 a.m. I called him even though I knew he would be asleep. He was ok, and I waited until morning to call my parents to make sure they were ok. Everyone ok. I never did figure out where that feeling came from because nothing was out of place and everyone was ok. But that terrible feeling stuck with me all day, I remember it well. Maybe such feelings are indeed 'ill winds', portending something larger to come.


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

Pam6 said:


> Ok, I would not have gone OUTSIDE of my house to look around in the dark with only a lantern!! I am a wimp I guess! I am glad everything was alright and that you did not find anything amiss!


That was my thouhgt, too. Be careful, Nickie!


----------



## InvalidID (Feb 18, 2011)

EasyDay said:


> Strange feelings should never be ignored. Your subconscious is wide awake while you're sleeping. If something wakes me up that I can't identify right away, the first thing I do is grab my pistol before leaving my bedroom to check it out... just in case.


 I've done the same here, though I generally go for a long gun at home.


----------



## ghmerrill (Feb 22, 2011)

The train wreck that happened back there? 

If you get any other tingles in your toes, let us know!


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

that train wreck is about 10 miles away lol But could be, maybe. I used to always "feel" the quakes back home before they would happen, usually I'd wake up an know there was a quake and a few minutes later there would be a quake. It was errie, but since I don't live in quake country any more, I hadn't felt that for quite some time now. Like I said, I ALWAYS listen to my gut. Sure didn;t feel like an "I'm in danger" feeling this time.


----------



## Aintlifegrand (Jun 3, 2005)

Isn't there a fault line that runs through Indiana? New Madrid I think?


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

yeah but its not active like back home, I lived by some VERY active faults, going off all the time. lol it was nothing to wake up to your bed shaking back and forth or rolling around hahaha

Sometimes the quakes felt like a cat was walking on the bed, other times like you were at sea, up and down lol I see a lot of brick houses around here and every time I see them, I wince, knowing full well how brick holds up even in a mild quake.......
which is to say, they are death traps!!!


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

here we go, big train wreck:

http://chicago.cbslocal.com/2012/01/06/report-two-trains-collide-in-nw-indiana/#photo-1

those are some crazy photos in the gallary! What a mess.
http://posttrib.suntimes.com/photos/galleries/index.html?story=9854103


----------



## SpaceCadet12364 (Apr 27, 2003)

It doesnt happen all the time, but every so often I will "hear" a doorbell, just a 2 note bell. I say "hear", because it wakes me and I go check doors, and nope no one there.

Maybe its a passed-on someone stopping by to say hi, in their own way.


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

This happened to my wife this very morning!

I left for work at 5:30 AM. Apparently I did not close the door tightly. A beast found the door open. It snuck into the house and made it's way to the bedroom where my wife was fast asleep (my wife is deaf mind you). She awoke to find this beast staring straight into her eyes!












It was the goat.


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

BTW, I got me a talkin' to when I got home...........


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

hahahahaha tink. Toooooo funny!


----------



## julieq (Oct 12, 2008)

Aintlifegrand said:


> When I lived in Alaska and I got that wake up for no known reason we would have an earthquake shortly after.. something just seemed different in the air to me.. and then the quake would come..


I was born and raised in Northern California and remember waking up right before an earthquake also. They were quite frequent. Now, here in Idaho, I think an earthquake would be a bit more upsetting as they aren't as frequent.

DH and I woke up before 5:00 this morning. Old habit from when we used to run the medical office. We have a tough time sleeping in most mornings, darn it.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

SpaceCadet12364 said:


> It doesnt happen all the time, but every so often I will "hear" a doorbell, just a 2 note bell. I say "hear", because it wakes me and I go check doors, and nope no one there.
> 
> Maybe its a passed-on someone stopping by to say hi, in their own way.


Or it's an angel getting its wings.


----------



## julieq (Oct 12, 2008)

Tommyice said:


> Or it's an angel getting its wings.


Yes! We just watched It's A Wonderful Life just before Christmas! :angel:


----------



## pamda (Oct 14, 2004)

I hear the door-bell ring in my sleep often. It is very un-nerving. Long story, but a small child died on this propery in 1995 or so ( neglect by his mom). I did not live here then. I will get up every time I hear this, but lately I have been telling Andrew it's ok and to rest. Don't know why but it makes me feel better. Sounds silly but oh well.


----------



## wanda1950 (Jan 18, 2009)

I have sometimes had a foreboding of bad weather coming--maybe it's changing air pressure. And also just creeps that something's not right. Or sudden feeling of fear for no obvious reason. Maybe almost everyone has a form of ESP--radar for danger. I believe in paying close attention to these feelings.

Tinknal I think I'd have to do something really bad to you next time you're sleeping soundly!


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

wanda1950 said:


> Tinknal I think I'd have to do something really bad to you next time you're sleeping soundly!


OK, but just remember that my "fight or flight" instinct runs pretty strongly to the "fight"........,


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

I'm an ultralight sleeper... several fans are going at night, to keep me chilled down and provide white noise.

When something wakes me and I can't figure out 'what' it was, it eases my mind to stick the pistola out the window and fire off a handful of rounds. {at least every other night, I have to reload my pistol in the morning...... wouldn't I make a great neighbor? Ha!} As a rule, it scares off any bogeymen. If it doesn't, there's always a high capacity magazined weapon sitting next to the window... you know, just in case!


----------



## ovsfarm (Jan 14, 2003)

Author Gavin de Becker talks about this a good bit in his book, The Gift of Fear. If I understand him correctly, he says that this sense of uneasiness, fear, intuition, gut feeling (what ever you want to call it) is caused when our subconscious picks up on irregularities or anomalies that our conscious brain doesn't notice. The triggers are not always harmful to us (such as weather changes), but often are and it is usually in our best interest to check them out. 

De Becker also points out that when checking, frame your mind in the right direction by asking yourself not "Is everything okay?", but "What is not okay, not normal?" in order to keep your conscious mind from dismissing whatever caught the notice of your subconscious.


----------



## SilverFlame819 (Aug 24, 2010)

I get this same feeling when I notice that something is out of place, and I was not the one who set it there. Not quite as horrific as the Sleeping With The Enemy moment when she realizes her towels are straight, but I just have an eerie, creepy feeling of my brain saying, "Something isn't right with this picture..." I will scan the area several times before I realize that something strange is out of place, and then that item has a few seconds of evil time in my brain, like I don't want to touch it to put it back where it belongs, but I can't leave it where it's been moved to. Very odd.


----------



## hippygirl (Apr 3, 2010)

Many years ago when I was a resident manager for an apartment complex, I was on my way to the laundromat and I realized I'd forgotten my hangers, so I turned around and went back home for them. The moment I opened my door, I knew someone had been in my apartment. Nothing was out of place or missing...I just knew. Turned out that one of the maintenance men decided to use my bathroom while he was on property.

As for those sudden bad feelings, I never ignore them. Almost every one I've ever had turned out to be valid.


----------



## Double R (Jan 8, 2012)

Its weird when that happens and I can't figure out what it was that woke me up. I have read that dreams will make you wake up sometimes and you won't remember your dream unless you were in a very deep sleep.


----------



## tkrabec (Mar 12, 2003)

ovsfarm said:


> Author Gavin de Becker talks about this a good bit in his book, The Gift of Fear. If I understand him correctly, he says that this sense of uneasiness, fear, intuition, gut feeling (what ever you want to call it) is caused when our subconscious picks up on irregularities or anomalies that our conscious brain doesn't notice. The triggers are not always harmful to us (such as weather changes), but often are and it is usually in our best interest to check them out.
> 
> De Becker also points out that when checking, frame your mind in the right direction by asking yourself not "Is everything okay?", but "What is not okay, not normal?" in order to keep your conscious mind from dismissing whatever caught the notice of your subconscious.


Awesome Awesome book, Also check out Protecting the Gift.

Fear tells you something is wrong, you need to use your BRAIN to figure out what. Also if you're always scared in the dark, when something is wrong your Sense of FEAR does not get stronger. So figure out how not to be scared in "normal" situations, and if you're scared when your not supposed to be, FIND OUT WHY


----------

